# Spring racing in Virginia



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Today's Super Stock race was a blast from the past, as we visited Shawn Molter's (1991 HOPRA SS Champ) in Suffolk, Virginia on a gorgeous day. It's been 7 years since we last raced on the former HobbyTown track, so a few of the old guard remembered running on it. This race was a fund raising event for the American Cancer Society's Relay for Life. We did raise $184 to support Kristi Molter's race fund raising. The C Main got pretty crazy with the four starters all showing up in "Smurf" Blue paint, which caused a few mixups, but the racing was pretty close. But not as close as the B Main, as these guys had a very clean battle, which helped them come up the overall standings, with Ronnie Jamerson making it to 4th, and the battling Edwards brothers, came in 5th and 6th. The A Main, saw the race host drive a foreign car from FL, drive away from Vern Dew and Steve Jones, with their foreign WA cars. Tom Bowman, drove a USA car, but found only one lane working to his satisfaction...which was not a recipe for a good result. Speaking of recipes, how about sharing the delish bbq recipe with the group, Shawn? As always, we enjoyed great food, great racing, great camaraderie and great Spring weather. 

Full heavy duty pictorial race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/3-9-13.html
pdf's will be scanned tomorrow morning and uploaded.

Kristi Molter's personal ACS Relay for Life page:
http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR/RelayForLife/RFLCY13SA?px=27295531&pg=personal&fr_id=53147&

Next event T-Jets in Virginia Beach, on Tom Bowman's tiny action track, Saturday March 23rd:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/toms.html


----------

